# Umrechnen Hexadezimal in Dezimal! HELP



## Butt (12. Mai 2004)

juten tach,

wer kann mir helfen,
da ich bei einem JAVA-projekt nicht weiter komme.

es soll einfach nur ein hexadezimaler-eingabewert ins dezimale umgerechnet werden.
es müsste eigentlich mit einer zeile geschafft sein, über den "parseInt"z.b.

aber genau da bleibe ich hängen.. 

ich bedanke mich über jede hilfe schoneinmal im vorraus.
wenn unklarheiten bestehen, bitte sagen.

gruß butt


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Mai 2004)

```
import java.io.*;

public class Input {
  public static void main(String args[]) 
      throws IOException {
    InputStreamReader isr = 
      new InputStreamReader(System.in);
    BufferedReader input = new BufferedReader(isr);

    System.out.println("Enter a double: ");
    String doubleString = input.readLine();
    if (doubleString != null) {
      try {
        double d = Double.parseDouble(doubleString);
        System.out.println("Double: " + d);
      } catch (NumberFormatException e) {
        System.err.println("Bad input: " + 
                                         doubleString);
      }
    }

    System.out.println("Enter a hex value: ");
    String hexString = input.readLine();
    if (hexString != null) {
      try {
        long l = Long.parseLong(hexString, 16);
        System.out.println("Converted Hex: " + l);
      } catch (NumberFormatException e) {
        System.err.println("Bad input: " + hexString);
      }
    }
  }
}
```

Hier wrid ein Hex in einen Long umgewandelt. Lässt sich aber umschreiben.


----------



## Butt (19. Mai 2004)

yo,

sorry das ich mich erst jetzt bedanke!

danke für die schnelle und sehr hilfreiche antwort!


----------

